# Setanta Sport Televisionx



## Bangorman (Nov 10, 2006)

Thought some of you might be interested in this link for free Setanta sport and television X, you certainly wouldn't pay for it !

www.deathgrip.co.uk/free/

Only works with Digi Boxes.


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

How does this work Bangorman?

Followed the link but no makey any sensey to me!


----------



## UKRaven (Jan 8, 2007)

doesn't take much but im confused

little help

(is it NASN too?)


----------



## Bangorman (Nov 10, 2006)

Telivisionx loads when you go on to it after 23.10 and gives you an ID number

so that you can pay for it for the night. Put this number in the box and click on gen.

Only used a couple of times and worked no trouble. Make sure it says the right date, because the first time I went on to it, it hadn't been updated, so when I tried it didn't work.

the times I used it, it was updated by 23.30


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

ill be giving this a little blast when i get a chance 

Ben


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

So I need to type the number that I get off the tv screen on tvx channel into the box on the website you gave. Then what happens. Do you just mean you can watch it through your computer?


----------



## Bangorman (Nov 10, 2006)

No when you type number into the box and click gen it generates a code,

you put this code into freeview box or digital TV(doesn't work with all digital TVs as I got a 10.5 inch digital TV from hong Kong and TV doesn't load)

This is how it works if you were paying for it

Load tvx

get Box ID

Phone tvx and pay £5.99

tvx gives you code

put code in digi box.

Hope it gets updated tonight to let you try. I'm on three 12 hour shifts the next few days, up before 6 so I won't be near it.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Reps for Bangorman, works fine.

Fantastic find


----------



## buckfast (Sep 3, 2008)

Bangorman said:


> Thought some of you might be interested in this link for free Setanta sport and television X, you certainly wouldn't pay for it !
> 
> www.deathgrip.co.uk/free/
> 
> Only works with Digi Boxes.


that sites dead now, i have test this out and it works, i found it on wiki answers

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_televisionx_pin_code_tonight


----------

